# Ohio Officer Shooting Suspect May Have Vandalized Victims Grave



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by nbc4i.com*

New developments were uncovered on Thursday concerning the Chillicothe police officer who was killed in the line of duty, and the man accused in his death. 
The Ross County sheriff confirmed that John Parsons may have vandalized the gravesite of Chillicothe police Officer Larry Cox while on the run, NBC 4's Nancy Burton reported.

Parsons was charged with aggravated murder and aggravated robbery in connection with the death of Cox on April 21, 2005. Cox, 44, was shot in the neck during a police pursuit of a man who was suspected of robbing a gas station and stealing a car. 
Parsons escaped from the Ross County Jail on July 29. He was captured on Oct. 19 in a shack behind a Chillicothe lumber company. 
Sheriff Ron Nichols said that when Parsons was found in a shack behind a Chillicothe lumberyard, there were solar lights on the shack. Nichols said those lights may have been taken from Cox's final resting place. 
In October, the Cox family filed a police report, claiming that Cox's burial site had been vandalized and that the solar lights were missing. 
Nichols said the solar lights taken from Parsons' shack were processed for fingerprints and sent to the state crime lab in London. 
There was no word on when the crime lab will have the results. 
Parsons' trial is set to begin on March 30 in Cincinnati. 
Stay with NBC 4 and nbc4i.com for continuing coverage. 
Previous Stories: 

November 6, 2006: Parsons' Girlfriend Charged With Tampering With Evidence
November 5, 2006: Parsons Pleads Not Guilty To Escape Charges
October 30, 2006: Attorney: Parsons Won't Appear At Arraignment
October 27, 2006: Parsons Indicted On Escape Charges
October 24, 2006: Judge Moves Parsons' Trial To Hamilton County
October 20, 2006: Details Emerge About Parsons' Capture
October 19, 2006: Community, Victim's Family React To Parsons' Capture
October 19, 2006: Escaped Inmate Parsons Captured
September 25, 2006: Crews Revisit Sites Of Previous Searches For Parsons
September 22, 2006: Escapee's Friends, Family Being Asked To Provide Fingerprints
September 20, 2006: Sheriff: Clues Indicate Parsons Was Living In Shack
September 14, 2006: Sheriff: Parsons Not First To Escape From Jail
September 12, 2006: Jail Deputies Disciplined After Inmate's Escape
September 7, 2006: TV Show About Escapee To Air Opposite Ohio State Game
September 3, 2006: Transcripts Of Phone Calls From Escaped Inmate Released
August 31, 2006: Charges Dropped Against Man Accused Of Helping Escaped Inmate
August 30, 2006: Changes To Be Made To Jail After Parsons' Escape
August 29, 2006: Escaped Inmate Missing For One Month
August 25, 2006: Escapee's Mother Indicted On Obstruction Charges
August 18, 2006: America's Most Wanted Tapes Segment On Parsons Escape
August 16, 2006: Reward In Parsons Search Raised Again
August 14, 2006: Reward Raised To $35,000 For For Tips About Escapee
August 13, 2006: Mother Of Escaped Inmate Posts Bond
August 11, 2006: Escaped Inmate's Mother Arrested
August 9, 2006: Police: Inmate's Mom May Have Known About Escape
August 8, 2006: Officials Search Home Of Escaped Inmate's Mother
August 7, 2006: Man Charged With Helping Escaped Inmate
August 7, 2006: Reward Offered For Tips About Escaped Inmate
August 3, 2006: Officials Change Search Tactics For Escaped Inmate
August 2, 2006: Day 5 Of Parsons Search Moves Into Night Mode
July 31, 2006: Officials: Escaped Inmate Spends Night In Trailer
July 30, 2006: Escaped Inmate May Be Surrounded In Woods
July 29, 2006: Suspect In Officer's Death Escapes From Jail
May 4, 2006: Fallen Central Ohio Officers Honored At Memorial
May 13, 2005: Man Indicted In Chillicothe Officer's Death
May 2, 2005: Police Identify Suspect In Officer's Slaying
April 30, 2005: 'Person Of Interest' Questioned In Officer's Slaying
April 29, 2005: Scar Focused On In Officer Slaying Investigation
April 26, 2005: Thousands Honor Officer At Funeral
April 25, 2005: Sketch Of Officer's Killer Released
April 25, 2005: Fallen Chillicothe Officer's Funeral Scheduled For Tuesday
April 22, 2005: Manhunt Continues For Police Officer's Killer


----------

